# 4160-480 volts



## firelient

Was wondering what the formula is for finding the amps of 4160 when you know the amps @480 volts


----------



## Dennis Alwon

It depends on the type of load. In general if a non resistive load is 10 amps at 240V then it would be 20 amps at 120. 

480/ 4160= 8.67 So if you have 100 amps at 4160 V the at 480V it would be 8.67 times as much or 867 amps

Divide by 8.67 if you want to go the other way


----------



## Dennis Alwon

Take a 1200 watt bulb. amps=wattage/voltage 1200/120= 10 but 1200/240=5


----------



## Big John

If you're looking at a transformer, and it sounds like you are, you just divide the high voltage by the low voltage and divide that number into your LV current. 

E.g.: 
100A @ 480V
4160V / 480V = 8.667
100A / 8.667 = 11.5A
11.5A @ 4160


----------



## Wiresmith

and if you want to know the high voltage line current it depends if the primary is configured y or delta, y the winding and primay line current are equal while delta line will be 1.73( square root of 3)x the winding current.


----------



## Ol Sparky

firelient said:


> Was wondering what the formula is for finding the amps of 4160 when you know the amps @480 volts


 Are you sure you are even an electrician?


----------



## Wiresmith

Ol Sparky said:


> Are you sure you are even an electrician?


have you met many lineman? 


just kidding, kind of


----------

